# Controlling LGB switch machines



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

When I originally planned the railway I was thinking of narrow gauge operation with manual switches, now after nearly 6 mths running I am thinking of installing some form of CTC control to speed up the traffic flow and above all cut down paddling around in the floods!. 

I am wondering about the options for controlling LGB type switch machines I have several spare in stock plus a number of Lenz LE 110 stationary decoders. 

John


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi John- 

There was a recent thread discussing this topic which may prove helpful. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/34/postid/26796/view/topic/Default.aspx 

For the CTC, do you simply want to use DCC route control (from the cab), computer control, or do you want the ability to have local pushbuttons throw routes? 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

The Lenz LE-110 decoders will not work with the LGB turnouts.. The Lenz LE-110 is for twin coil turnouts.. You need the LS-120 decoders for the LGB turnouts.. You could get some Digitrax DS64's if you need to add push buttons.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I will probably do a trail installation at one "interlocking" first, with control from the trottle & maybe a JMRI computer interface later. 

I was originally attracted by the idea of a large scale narrow gauge "Dark Territory" style of operation with hand thrown switches and several towns. Since completing the main line trackage the idea of some form of remote point control would make running a lot easier, particulary during the rainy season. We have had 6 months rain in 4 weeks basically leaving much of the garden flooded I am sure thankfull I went for raised construction. 


John


----------

